# Dental Check ?



## timbit (6 Jun 2003)

Ok I heard that if you have wisdom teeth you have to get them out before the CF will accept you is that true.


----------



## Korus (7 Jun 2003)

Ah-ha-ha-ha-ha!!
Where do all these wacky rumors come from.

In other words, it‘s not true.


----------



## ronjeremiesdong (8 Jun 2003)

Man, how would they even know? That‘s the wackiest rumor I have ever heard, no offence! When I did my physical, the medic just asked me how my teeth were, and I said fine. End of story. Unless you are a hillbilly that brushes one tooth, I would‘t worry! Good luck!


----------



## ronjeremiesdong (8 Jun 2003)

Man, how would they even know? That‘s the wackiest rumor I have ever heard, no offence! When I did my physical, the medic just asked me how my teeth were, and I said fine. End of story. Unless you are a hillbilly that brushes one tooth, I would‘t worry! I think that you introduced an interesting topic for discussion here - "what is the craziest rumor heard while in training‘
Good luck!


----------



## Dogboy (16 Aug 2004)

do they do a dentel check?

do they do a dentel check during your medical exam for enlistment? 
because iv got some bad cavities right now and I'm trying to save some cash up to fix them. 
But i want to know should i wait to do it before or after i enlist?


----------



## Born2Fly (16 Aug 2004)

I don't know the official policy on this, so please don't only take my word for it.


However, as long as your dental condition doesn't pose any kind of medical concern to your health, you should be fine.

Once you get in, the CF can fix any major dental problems you have.

I know Reg Force OCdt's on BOTC get dental checks as part of their training. I'm sure if it was bad, they would fix it there, and if not, they would do it soon after basic is done.


----------



## Goo Guy (22 May 2005)

Can anyone tell me of any dental restrictions that would keep me from joining the combat arms?  I have a dental implant for a right front tooth.  A natural tooth replaced with a manufactured one.  ..Yup.  It's attached to my skull!  

...Which amounts to dental surgery by the way ..and I marked 'no' next to surgery on my med form.  I guess I was thinking like appendix, heart surgery ..that kind of thing.  Not dental.  I have wisdom teeth out too.  Does that count?

Now my medical's in Borden.  Should I run back and say 'Wait I forgot about my tooth!'?

Sooo..  a few questions I guess.

Thx for any help!


----------



## kincanucks (22 May 2005)

Straight from the recruiting bible:

223 Dental Standards on Enrolment

1. All applicants will undergo a general dental exam during the Part II medical. When the oral
condition is satisfactory no further need be taken by the CFRC.

2. All applicants undergoing orthodontic treatment are to be counselled on the CF policy regarding
electing dental treatment and are to confirm their statement of understanding (SOU) prior to enrolment
(see Annex D to chap 2). For applicants less than 18 years of age, the signature of a parent or guardian
is also required. The SOU is to be included on the file forwarded to first URS on enrolment.

Annex D
To Chapter 2

ORTHODONTIC TREATMENT - STATEMENT OF UNDERSTANDING

I have been advised that:

a. My medical enrolment examination report indicates that my current orthodontic
treatment is not considered to be medically necessary to meet Canadian Forces
medical/dental fitness standards. The continuation of my orthodontic treatment
will therefore, not be provided by the Canadian Forces, nor will the Canadian
Forces assume medical, financial or legal responsibility for this orthodontic
treatment;

b. If I choose to continue this orthodontic treatment under a civilian dentist, I will be
responsible for all associated costs, including travel expenses; and

c. Military training, service and operational requirements will take precedence over
any orthodontic treatment sessions that my civilian dentist may prescribe. I will
not be exempt from Canadian Forces training, service or posting requirements
because of my orthodontic treatment. If this orthodontic treatment interferes with
my military duties, I may receive a medical category, which could lead to my
release.


----------



## Goo Guy (22 May 2005)

Thx for the reply!  

I'm a bit worried though...



> When the oral condition is satisfactory no further need be taken by the CFRC.





> If this orthodontic treatment interferes with my military duties, I may receive a medical category, which could lead to my release.



I got this implant quite a few years ago..  Did I $crew myself out of the combat arms at that time?!   :-[  Will the CF consider it to interfere with my duties?  ???  I can't think of orthodontic treatment that would after it's all finished ..except maybe braces (could be hard to clean I guess..)

Can you tell me if dental implants are on the list of things that will interfere with duties?  Am I just worrying too much?

Thx again for your help!


----------



## kincanucks (22 May 2005)

Goo Guy said:
			
		

> Thx for the reply!
> 
> I'm a bit worried though...
> 
> ...



Yes, you are worrying too much about too little.  I joined the CF with upper and lower paritals which the military has paid to repair several times over the last 23 years.  Time to move along now.


----------



## Goo Guy (22 May 2005)

Thx Kincanuks.  I've read a lot of your posts and I appreciate you weighing in on my question.  A load off my mind!


----------



## aesop081 (22 May 2005)

I joined with an upper partial and when it broke, the military had something permanent put in ( that stuff cost a fortune on civvie street).  I ended up doing 11 years in the combat arms so i concur with Kincanucks....you wont have a problem.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 May 2005)

Done.


----------



## bomber12 (14 Jun 2009)

I have a question. My wisdom teeth are starting to come out which is fucked (I am 21). Well this make things bad for my dental check? I am not on any dental plan and do not have the money to pay for them to be pulled at the moment. They are not affecting me in anyway at all. I can still chew and do all normal "teeth" things. Well the let me in and the military well pull them out?


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (14 Jun 2009)

I'm not a %100 but if they need to be pulled while at training or whatever, I'm sure they will pull them for you no problem.


----------



## MikeL (14 Jun 2009)

bomber12 said:
			
		

> I have a question. My wisdom teeth are starting to come out which is ****ed (I am 21). Well this make things bad for my dental check? I am not on any dental plan and do not have the money to pay for them to be pulled at the moment. They are not affecting me in anyway at all. I can still chew and do all normal "teeth" things. Well the let me in and the military well pull them out?




Call your local CFRC and ask them. They will have your answer.


----------



## Armymedic (14 Jun 2009)

The CF will let you in if you are not "fit dental". They will work on your teeth as much as required as you are in. But they are not responsible to make you "fit dental" when you release, or afterward.


----------



## medicineman (22 Jun 2009)

Yes we ask about teeth - I ask everyone if they still have their wisdom teeth.  Yes we look at them - as noted, you have to have some degree of dental health on enrollment.  No, they likely won't pull wisdom teeht during Basic, as you tend to be laid up for a bit if all 4 come out, especially if they are hard extractions.  If they start giving you alot of grief, they might, but it's unlikely.

MM


----------



## Ibbotson84 (24 Jun 2009)

So if i had a number of Cavitys That needed to be filled..(no dental coverage)..would this get me discharged from bmq??i am kinda of confused here...like i can eat and drink normally but i do have quite a few cavity which nedto be filled and mayb a tooth or 2 pulled!!will this cause me some trouble come st Jean?i am NCO infantry? Thanks in advance


----------



## medicineman (24 Jun 2009)

You might end up visiting the dentist alot in St Jean if they feel it's needed - you should be getting a dental check upon arrival unless things have changed in the last 20 something years.  Unless you've got alot of problems that would preclude you from eating/drinking/staying healthy (ie abscessing, falling apart, etc), can't see you getting the axe for it in recruit school.

MM


----------



## gcclarke (24 Jun 2009)

There are certainly worse things in the world than having to visit the dental detachment in St. Jean. Most likely, unless the issue is causing you enough pain or as medicineman mentioned, is a danger to your health and well being, they'll delay any major work until after you've moved on to your next unit. Even if you do need work, it shouldn't preclude you from graduating. I cannot speak for the current CFLRS policy, but when I was there you could miss up to 24h of instructional time (Keeping in mind that all the time in the field is considered instructional time) for administrative or medical reasons, and still graduate. 

I myself lost a tooth in Farnham, and the dentist at St. Jean quickly fashioned me a temporary replacement until I could get a permanent bridge installed once I got to Halifax.


----------



## Ibbotson84 (25 Jun 2009)

okay thanks guys... have numerous cavities and a couple of decaying teeth...i made a dentist appointment today to see what kind of work i can get done!!! my teeth aren't cause me any pain ..and don't affect my health at all right now...i just can't eat like tough meats..lol..so i will see how much work i can get done before st jean and hope for the best i guess!!!


----------

